# Good News!   The markings at Gobekli Tepe represent writing, and can be translated.



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

I don't have the time to post all of the solution yet, because it involves several of the proto-cuneiform signs that I will need to hand draw, since the "traditional archaeologists" will not allow me to use their images unless I pay them $125 for each one as usage rights.  But no worry - I have had to do this many times.

However, I was able, this morning to translate the markings from one pillar, with extremely high confidence.   It's a double entendre that gives us:

Water  or Children + to be rare, valuable, to become precious + source, well, origin, water-well, pond + behind, shoulder, because of AND outside

The optional meanings are due to the signs being given with several meanings.

So we have :      Water becomes precious when the source is just outside.
                      AND   Children (progeny) are valuable when the origin (mother) is at your shoulder or side.

Which tells us that man, in the time period that has been traditionally dated to 12,000 years ago, 
still understood family values, and even compared them to the precious water that they needed
to survive and flourish.  It also tells us that the Sumerians ORIGINATED NEAR GOBEKLI TEPE.
Which solves the mystery of how they were able to mount such a civilization starting from nothing - and
the answer is that they did not - they had thousands of prior years experience and understanding, and could
WRITE 12,000 years ago.   So what's this BS that they have been feeding us?

I also found a hand-drawn map, dated to before 3200 BC, (5000 years old, earliest map ever made, headlines, flash, Nobel Prize (just kidding))  that shows where EDEN is located, so this might
be a boon for those religious folks out there.  See, I don't always just pick on the Christians, sometimes
I try to help as well. 

As fast as my "stay at home" hands can type, I am getting this ready for publication.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-14 23:19:15Reaction Score: 1


I always enjoy the insights of ancient cultures gathered from your translations. Thanks for sharing them. 

Where do you get your material for translating? Museums? Scholarly reference papers? Out of dirt dug by your own hand?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-15 00:21:07Reaction Score: 2


Finished the second one:    Rules (or cultic ordinances, ceremonies) are valuable for growth.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2020-04-15 08:35:41Reaction Score: 0


Thanks for the translation. Really fits into the real history that we've been finding.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-15 12:39:30Reaction Score: 0


I seem to be missing your response to my question about where you get your material. I could have sworn you answered it yesterday but it's not showing up today. Did you delete it or am I experiencing a Mandela effect?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-15 15:59:15Reaction Score: 13




whitewave said:


> I seem to be missing your response to my question about where you get your material. I could have sworn you answered it yesterday but it's not showing up today. Did you delete it or am I experiencing a Mandela effect?


No you are correct, it has been deleted.  Don't know how or by whom, or possibly a tech problem.
We can not dig at present, because Syria and Iran, Iraq are where most of the artifacts are to be found, the untranslated ones at least.  I use scholarly works for my translations, most of which can only be obtained by belonging or by subscribing to scientific journals, which I do.  They are mainly one scholars opinion expressed and commented on by other scholars. 

The school you attended and the hierarchy that you exist in, will determine whether your ideas are accepted for publication, or flushed.   And of course if they conflict the powers that be they will also be removed or even worse, personal attacks will begin.

I care not for any of them.  I am self taught, and while I have a Masters in Business equivalent degree, I do not have one in archaeology.  I understand linguistics and especially semiotics better than most of them, but I have no degree in those fields either. 

I was able to retire at age 44, from my businesses, and I have devoted the past 16 years to studying the history of our race in all areas and forms.  I wrote, programmed, and put online, the first translator of English to Sumerian, and Mayan, and Egyptian, etc., and they have been available free to the public for that amount of time.   None of the other scholars could be bothered. 

When the docents of the University of Houston, the home of the original translators of the Mayan language needed a guidebook for visitors, I was the one that produced it for them.  My translations were never questioned, but when they discovered, after asking me which PhD I studied under that I was self-taught, they removed my name from the guide (but not my work which is what you will get if you visit there today).  That's just how it works today. 

It is very difficult for those of us who care about the truth, but do not wish to play their agenda games.   But I will open their eyes with this discovery.  But very soon I will also publish other works that will put me on some short list of people to shut up, for sure.

I hope this remains up long enough for you to read it.   Thanks for your support.


PrincepAugus said:


> Thanks for the translation. Really fits into the real history that we've been finding.


You are most welcome.   There probably are more to be done, but I have decided to get out a shortish book right away, just to fire the first shot over the bow of the fuddy duddies that run our history departments, and coin enough to advertise my other, larger works.    What do you think that they will do when I publish a map of Europe, complete with all trade areas listed, that was made, according to a group of the most prominent scientists in the world, in the year 3000 BC?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-15 17:23:10Reaction Score: 1


Can't wait to see that map! Thanks for reposting the deleted response. I have enough of a time hanging onto my sanity without things disappearing out from under my nose.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-16 02:17:24Reaction Score: 1


how can gobekli tepe be 12,000 years old when the bible says the earth is barely 6,000 years old?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-16 02:44:33Reaction Score: 6




andym said:


> how can gobekli tepe be 12,000 years old when the bible says the earth is barely 6,000 years old?


Silly boys. The Bible says no such thing.  Genesis 1:1 says "in the beginning God created the heavens and the earth. Period. Doesn't say how long it took, how long ago it was. 
That 6000 year timeline comes from some bored person taking the time to count up how many years (per recorded biblical genealogy) from Adam to Christ and then adding how many years from Christ til now.

I don't trust the "thousands of years ago" timelines either but official records are what we have to work with. 

Listening to official narratives is like listening to a foreign language. I automatically translate in my head as I'm hearing it. For example, "thousands of years ago a cow kicked over a lantern which burned down all these magnificent structures that were made by uneducated slaves using copper chisels and wooden sleds in a land with a minimal population and nothing but sand as far as the eye can see".

Translation: "some time before I was born a fire of suspicious origins burned down all these magnificent structures that we can't replicate today with power tools and skilled craftsmen".


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-04-16 03:19:38Reaction Score: 1


Gobekli Tepe is yet another fake created by the lords of this world.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-16 03:35:43Reaction Score: 1




EUAFU said:


> Gobekli Tepe is yet another fake created by the lords of this world.


How have you arrived at this conclusion? If you have information the rest of us lack, please share. TIA.


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-04-16 03:53:35Reaction Score: 6




whitewave said:


> How have you arrived at this conclusion? If you have information the rest of us lack, please share. TIA.


I watched a documentary, I think, in 2015, with the title here in Brazil of "How art made the world", a documentary in several parts produced by the BBC; where Gobleki Tepe appeared. As soon as I saw the buildings, I noticed how new they were. And I had a feeling it was a recent creation. The documentary is very cool, but it shows "old" things, like rock paintings in France, Greek sculptures that are clearly new or technologically impossible to produce in the indicated period. When I watched it, I didn't think about stolen history and nothing about it, but seeing those buildings by Gobleki Tepe woke me up. Just as the cave paintings in France and Spain are false, Gobleki Tepe is in the same scheme of forgery.

And I am not really questioning the translation, but just the supposed antiquity of the ruins of the so-called "oldest" civilization ever found.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-16 03:56:45Reaction Score: 0


Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## usselo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: usseloDate: 2020-04-16 11:48:56Reaction Score: 1




EUAFU said:


> I watched a documentary, I think, in 2015, with the title here in Brazil of "How art made the world", a documentary in several parts produced by the BBC; where Gobleki Tepe appeared. As soon as I saw the buildings, I noticed how new they were. And I had a feeling it was a recent creation. The documentary is very cool, but it shows "old" things, like rock paintings in France, Greek sculptures that are clearly new or technologically impossible to produce in the indicated period. When I watched it, I didn't think about stolen history and nothing about it, but seeing those buildings by Gobleki Tepe woke me up. Just as the cave paintings in France and Spain are false, Gobleki Tepe is in the same scheme of forgery.
> 
> And I am not really questioning the translation, but just the supposed antiquity of the ruins of the so-called "oldest" civilization ever found.


Glad to see you post this: I've seen a number of oddities in the analyses of Gobekli Tepi story, the people who analyse it, and in the mainstream story of the place itself. But it doesn't always feel constructive for me to openly question everything and everyone until I've sifted for evidence and thought things over.

Anyway, with regard to prehistoric cave paintings being recent, Observation Deck's video examining the circumstances and characters in their 'discovery' is thought-provoking for anyone who has not come across this possibility before.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-16 14:46:31Reaction Score: 1


KD also wrote an article about cave paintings are fake, all of them (here on SH). Very eye opening and convincing.
Too much bother to search and link from this phone.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-16 15:13:09Reaction Score: 2




andym said:


> how can gobekli tepe be 12,000 years old when the bible says the earth is barely 6,000 years old?


Well, whitewave said it best.  But I can conclude with this.  If it is not 12,000 years old, then I have discovered a map to Eden and the writing of Adam and Eve, and it is 6000 years old according to the Bishop in England that did the figuring on the age of man. Either way, I am happy that it's the oldest, pre-flood, Adamaic writings and map to Eden, and I found it.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-16 15:16:55Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> Well, whitewave said it best.  But I can conclude with this.  If it is not 12,000 years old, then I have discovered a map to Eden and the writing of Adam and Eve, and it is 6000 years old according to the Bishop in England that did the figuring on the age of man. Either way, I am happy that it's the oldest, pre-flood, Adamaic writings and map to Eden, and I found it.


Sweet! Road trip?


----------



## Worsaae (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorsaaeDate: 2020-04-16 15:19:05Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> Well, whitewave said it best.  But I can conclude with this.  If it is not 12,000 years old, then I have discovered a map to Eden and the writing of Adam and Eve, and it is 6000 years old according to the Bishop in England that did the figuring on the age of man. Either way, I am happy that it's the oldest, pre-flood, Adamaic writings and map to Eden, and I found it.


Go visit and take pictures


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-16 15:27:37Reaction Score: 1




Worsaae said:


> Go visit and take pictures


You're closer than I am.


----------



## Worsaae (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorsaaeDate: 2020-04-16 15:48:19Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> You're closer than I am.


Now you're just teasing  "Getting warmer"


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-16 15:51:59Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> You're closer than I am.


Touche sir.

When might we expect this published revelation?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-16 16:09:09Reaction Score: 1


is your bishop titcomb?

“After the arrival into South Britain of the Kelts from Spain, there came another arrival, viz., the Cimbri from Denmark. These finally settled in Wales, where they are known as the Cymri, and they are of the same race as the Cimerii who occupied the country around the north and west of the *Moetic Lake *a few hundred miles from the place of the Israelitish exile.”

i think they have found THE garden on the shore of the moetic lake.


----------



## usselo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: usseloDate: 2020-04-16 16:18:12Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> KD also wrote an article about cave paintings are fake, all of them (here on SH). Very eye opening and convincing.
> Too much bother to search and link from this phone.


Good point. KD's 'prehistoric cave paintings are fake' thread is here: Prehistoric cave art appears to be fake... all of it


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-16 16:18:14Reaction Score: 0




Worsaae said:


> Now you're just teasing  "Getting warmer"


Marco ......


ShemTov said:


> is your bishop titcomb?
> 
> “After the arrival into South Britain of the Kelts from Spain, there came another arrival, viz., the Cimbri from Denmark. These finally settled in Wales, where they are known as the Cymri, and they are of the same race as the Cimerii who occupied the country around the north and west of the *Moetic Lake *a few hundred miles from the place of the Israelitish exile.”
> 
> i think they have found THE garden on the shore of the moetic lake.


Sorry, I knew him when he was just a Bishop, but apparently he got promoted
to Archbishop James Ussher.   I was referring to what the poster said about the 6000
years of humanity - he's the source of that idea - Ussher.  I don't agree with Ussher
obviously.  And not just because the text itself does not say what he thinks, but
also for the very obvious reason that the Hebrews began with Abraham, roughly 1700 BC,
so the history that they tell us of would be that of his father Terah, an Amorite who lived in Syria.

At best we have a Syrian or Elba tale, and at worst a restating of the Sumerian/Akkadian history,
but either way there were no Syrians, Amorites, Terahs, Abrahams, etc. that long ago, sorry.
Syria was occupied, of course, but not by the Amorite people who were the ancestors of Terah.


I know of the Kelts and the Cymri.  Best folk in the world, after the Anglo-Saxons.
But I don't know of your reference to the Moetic Lake.   And Israelistish exile 
seems a little vague to my mind - there were many Jewish exiles in many locations
and timelines.  Can you refresh my memory on that location?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-16 22:31:23Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> I know of the Kelts and the Cymri.  Best folk in the world, after the Anglo-Saxons.
> But I don't know of your reference to the Moetic Lake.   And Israelistish exile
> seems a little vague to my mind - there were many Jewish exiles in many locations
> and timelines.  Can you refresh my memory on that location?


moesia was a roman province eventually divided into superior and inferior. this has led to much confusion between the maeotic [meotic] lake and the moetic lake.

the tribe specifically on the moetic lake was gad as in gadira and the gadarenes.

so this akkadian [semitic] garden is what you are looking for correct?





do you have a date for it in your view?

peace


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-17 00:12:11Reaction Score: 1




ShemTov said:


> moesia was a roman province eventually divided into superior and inferior. this has led to much confusion between the maeotic [meotic] lake and the moetic lake.
> 
> the tribe specifically on the moetic lake was gad as in gadira and the gadarenes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that information.  No, I'm not looking for Akkadian references at all. I only translate the earliest Sumerian records, prior to the invasion of Sargon of Akkad.  And as for looking, no, I have found it.

However, the Semitic mentions of the garden do come from the Akkadian translations of the earlier Sumerian works, and thus the term Eden or Edin is of Sumerian origin, but was used by the scribes of
Ur in the Sumerian region, who later joined Abraham and his Amorites in their journey to the promised
lands, or the lands promised to them.  

Hebrew, or at least the Paleo-Hebrew version of it, from the Phoenician alphabet, can be translated directly into Sumerian, using a template that I developed.

That's because many of the most learned Hebrews of the tribes of Abraham had, like Abraham himself, been trained in the Sumerian language, and were able to express it in the Akkadian of the days of Hammurabi, who was contemporary with Abraham himself.   Abraham's father Terah, was from the Amorite occupied area of Northern Syria/Southern Turkey, and thus was familiar with the Ugaritic
texts as well.  Quite an educated bunch they were.    You may recall that the Tanakh (I believe it is in the Torah, if memory serves)  teaches us that "your mother was a Hittite, and your father was an Amorite", which is exactly correct.   

Sarah was of the Hittite persuasion, who occupied Syria in those days, and Abraham of the Amorite nation who also occupied Syria as well as large parts of Mesopotamia and the Levant.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-17 00:35:29Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> Thanks for that information.  No, I'm not looking for Akkadian references at all. I only translate the earliest Sumerian records, prior to the invasion of Sargon of Akkad.  And as for looking, no, I have found it.


didn't mean akkadian references exactly. i meant is that a representation of the physical garden of eden you would be looking for and would have a map directing us to it. there are many geographical details in the seals so they might be helpful.

ancient male dna studies on guys from the gobekli tepe area and time show an influx from the moetic lake. 

peace


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-17 15:05:36Reaction Score: 0




ShemTov said:


> didn't mean akkadian references exactly. i meant is that a representation of the physical garden of eden you would be looking for and would have a map directing us to it. there are many geographical details in the seals so they might be helpful.
> 
> ancient male dna studies on guys from the gobekli tepe area and time show an influx from the moetic lake.
> 
> peace


I found your reference.  I believe you are speaking of Gadara, about 5 miles southeast of the Sea of Galilee?
And could that DNA from  Gobekli Tepe that was found near the moetic lake, have gone the other way around, as in from GT to the Moetic Lake area?  Do they have a dating or first ancestor worked out for it?
Shalom


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-17 18:54:32Reaction Score: 0


_@Jim Duyer_, I'm familiar with the Amorite/Hittite reference but Abraham said (twice) that Sarah was his sister. Different mothers?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-17 19:34:46Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> _@Jim Duyer_, I'm familiar with the Amorite/Hittite reference but Abraham said (twice) that Sarah was his sister. Different mothers?


She was his half-sister, different mothers.   In early Hebrew days, there was not really a distinction between sister and half-sister, or cousin and second cousin.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-17 23:58:53Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> I found your reference.  I believe you are speaking of Gadara, about 5 miles southeast of the Sea of Galilee?
> And could that DNA from  Gobekli Tepe that was found near the moetic lake, have gone the other way around, as in from GT to the Moetic Lake area?  Do they have a dating or first ancestor worked out for it?
> Shalom


thats after the exodus..  but they were exiled beyond the sambatyon [saturday] river right?
you might find a popular tv person saying the gadarenes are in spain near the pillars of hercules at cadiz [gades locally].
the real gad is across the sambatyon in the kikkar of jehovah where the garden is. the moetic lake came into being when sambatyon flooded. 

the particular male haplogroup [c1a2] is first found amongst the venus goddess figurine makers in central europe many thousands of years before gobekli tepe.

"Uniparental markers and phenotypic analysis
The uniparental marker analysis placed AHG within the mitochondrial sub-haplogroup K2b and within the Y-chromosome haplogroup C1a2, both rare in present-day Eurasians. Mitochondrial Haplogroup K2 has so far not been found in Paleolithic hunter-gatherers. However, Y-haplogroup C1a2 has been reported in some of the earliest European hunter-gatherers. "


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Veritas33Date: 2020-04-18 16:19:41Reaction Score: 3




Jim Duyer said:


> I don't have the time to post all of the solution yet, because it involves several of the proto-cuneiform signs that I will need to hand draw, since the "traditional archaeologists" will not allow me to use their images unless I pay them $125 for each one as usage rights.  But no worry - I have had to do this many times.
> 
> However, I was able, this morning to translate the markings from one pillar, with extremely high confidence.   It's a double entendre that gives us:
> 
> ...


I HIGHLY suggest researching ACADEMIA for scholarly articles by “Cliff Richey”. You will find several readings - interpretations he has translated regarding Gobekli Tepe.

There was a Universal Sign Language based on Aboriginal creation & designed symbol-Sign Language system used of 40,00-60,00 BCE. Of course Freemasons & other secret societies don’t want the public or masses to have this information.

It spoils & spill the beans abiut they’re reign of Masonic Power & how they convolute Religions & they’re Religious Sect’s of beLIEf systems we are all currently still under.

it’s important to remember & use proper perspective in this crucible of austere times.

Quarantine is what you use to control sick people.
Tyranny is what use you use to control healthy people. 

Especially the Medical Tyranny of this current PLANDEMIC SCAMDEMIC Covid-19 paradigm. Notice I did not say that Covid-19 wasn’t real but the pretext & SYNTHETICALLY engineered Virus is a DARPA originated Hoax Psy Op used to foist Vaccine Digital certificates for future 5G tracking capabilities etc. 

I’d highly suggest reading Cliff’s Universal Sign Language of Symbols to gain understanding of what the ancients really beLIEved.
Spolier alert:

it was The Sun, Moon, Earth, Water, Life, Death, Fire, Livestock Recumbent Foods, Seeds, Spirit, Soul etc. pretty much the same as ancient Hermetic Alchemy has also taught. It got perverted with Freemasonry & Luciferian Apotheosis. The MLO CHAOSOPHIA Gnostic Order seems to be the main SATANIC/LUCEFERIAN Sect’s running the Black Altar circus show. “MLO” = Misanthropic Luciferian Order BTW. 

I’ll attach a few files to get those interested started.

it is said that true “Wisdom is not being able to see things, but see THROUGH things.” Manly P. Hall

Greek philosopher Hippo said: “Doubt is the origin of Wisdom.”


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-18 16:41:08Reaction Score: 1


Thanks for the information.   I believe that this ties in nicely with my theory concerning the blond-haired people who taught much of their wisdom to the Sumerians.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Veritas33Date: 2020-04-18 18:54:33Reaction Score: 7




andym said:


> how can gobekli tepe be 12,000 years old when the bible says the earth is barely 6,000 years old?


     This is the nature of the BIG problem the PTB have is that they're narrative is of that Bible's story of Creation in Genesis (a Mythos) is broken - kaput.
The prima facie evidence doesn't match the context. Rome's Constantine was the founder of Modern Christianity & it's convention of combined doctrines which were cannonized at Council of Nicea 325-328 AD. Religious hierarchy won't come clean for many reasons I won't go into here as it's just too big of optics to deal with here. But reast assured the Masonic PTB (Freemasons/Jesuit's/Zionist's & Meroginvingian ruling families are burrying the truth as fast as honest truthers dig it up. Schools are for Fish in a Maoson's Jar. Control the Fish & you control the Sea.



Jim Duyer said:


> Thanks for the information.   I believe that this ties in nicely with my theory concerning the blond-haired people who taught much of their wisdom to the Sumerians.


Welcome. I studied this stuff for years. I was stuck at the Younger Dryas - Flood Event epoch for years. Once I determined that Freemasons had created more convoluted myths & twistory "convention", I had to unravel the Gordian Knot using my Logos of noetic/gnostic/sentience/intuition/arcane esoteric/hermetic doctrines/Hebrew & Greek Kabbala/Chaldean Oracles/Zoroaster/Hindu/4 types of Latin/linguistics/crypography/symbols/Tarot/Astro-theology/Pantheon of Gods/Entheos Theosopgy/Sophia Theosophy/Chaosophia/Ouroboros etc. etc. etc. There are over 200 Creation stories from that epoch/chronicle. most are similar to the Duality Dogma Gestalt of the two brothers as in Cain & Abel - Remus & Romulus of Rome's origin, Enlil & Enki,  continually resonate & play out. Yin & Yang - Freemason Black & White Checkerboard - Two Pillars (Severity & Mercy Boaz & Jochim) Janus of Rome, Two Face in Batman, Batman the Dark Knight, Joker etc. etc. etc. Once your "Red Pilled" you can't go back to sleep.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-18 22:17:56Reaction Score: 5




Veritas33 said:


> This is the nature of the BIG problem the PTB have is that they're narrative is of that Bible's story of Creation in Genesis (a Mythos) is broken - kaput.
> The prima facie evidence doesn't match the context. Rome's Constantine was the founder of Modern Christianity & it's convention of combined doctrines which were cannonized at Council of Nicea 325-328 AD. Religious hierarchy won't come clean for many reasons I won't go into here as it's just too big of optics to deal with here. But reast assured the Masonic PTB (Freemasons/Jesuit's/Zionist's & Meroginvingian ruling families are burrying the truth as fast as honest truthers dig it up. Schools are for Fish in a Maoson's Jar. Control the Fish & you control the Sea.
> 
> 
> Welcome. I studied this stuff for years. I was stuck at the Younger Dryas - Flood Event epoch for years. Once I determined that Freemasons had created more convoluted myths & twistory "convention", I had to unravel the Gordian Knot using my Logos of noetic/gnostic/sentience/intuition/arcane esoteric/hermetic doctrines/Hebrew & Greek Kabbala/Chaldean Oracles/Zoroaster/Hindu/4 types of Latin/linguistics/crypography/symbols/Tarot/Astro-theology/Pantheon of Gods/Entheos Theosopgy/Sophia Theosophy/Chaosophia/Ouroboros etc. etc. etc. There are over 200 Creation stories from that epoch/chronicle. most are similar to the Duality Dogma Gestalt of the two brothers as in Cain & Abel - Remus & Romulus of Rome's origin, Enlil & Enki,  continually resonate & play out. Yin & Yang - Freemason Black & White Checkerboard - Two Pillars (Severity & Mercy Boaz & Jochim) Janus of Rome, Two Face in Batman, Batman the Dark Knight, Joker etc. etc. etc. Once your "Red Pilled" you can't go back to sleep.


This statement of yours is my favorite:  " Schools are for Fish in a Mason's Jar"


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-19 10:29:26Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> Thanks for the information.   I believe that this ties in nicely with my theory concerning the blond-haired people who taught much of their wisdom to the Sumerians.


i think the man that built the garden was called khshaeta because he was blond too


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Veritas33Date: 2020-04-19 11:41:23Reaction Score: 5




Veritas33 said:


> This is the nature of the BIG problem the PTB have is that they're narrative is of that Bible's story of Creation in Genesis (a Mythos) is broken - kaput.
> The prima facie evidence doesn't match the context. Rome's Constantine was the founder of Modern Christianity & it's convention of combined doctrines which were cannonized at Council of Nicea 325-328 AD. Religious hierarchy won't come clean for many reasons I won't go into here as it's just too big of optics to deal with here. But reast assured the Masonic PTB (Freemasons/Jesuit's/Zionist's & Meroginvingian ruling families are burrying the truth as fast as honest truthers dig it up. Schools are for Fish in a Maoson's Jar. Control the Fish & you control the Sea.
> 
> 
> Welcome. I studied this stuff for years. I was stuck at the Younger Dryas - Flood Event epoch for years. Once I determined that Freemasons had created more convoluted myths & twistory "convention", I had to unravel the Gordian Knot using my Logos of noetic/gnostic/sentience/intuition/arcane esoteric/hermetic doctrines/Hebrew & Greek Kabbala/Chaldean Oracles/Zoroaster/Hindu/4 types of Latin/linguistics/crypography/symbols/Tarot/Astro-theology/Pantheon of Gods/Entheos Theosopgy/Sophia Theosophy/Chaosophia/Ouroboros etc. etc. etc. There are over 200 Creation stories from that epoch/chronicle. most are similar to the Duality Dogma Gestalt of the two brothers as in Cain & Abel - Remus & Romulus of Rome's origin, Enlil & Enki,  continually resonate & play out. Yin & Yang - Freemason Black & White Checkerboard - Two Pillars (Severity & Mercy Boaz & Jochim) Janus of Rome, Two Face in Batman, Batman the Dark Knight, Joker etc. etc. etc. Once your "Red Pilled" you can't go back to sleep.


It's extremely difficult to say w/ certitude for a number of reasons. I'll try to elucidate the most salient & germane reasons why in the following allegories - knowledge - gnosis - wisdom etc. using Occam's Razor. We know the Flood story is not even close to being exclusive to Christianity. There are at least 30+ similar but also different variations of the Flood myth story. Many earlier religions beLIEved that the Sea was the origin of creation & some beLIEve that where the Fresh water met the Sea water was the origin. Other's beLIEve it was the Cosmos. This is why the sources are difficult to nail down w/ certitude. Whether it be Cosmogony, Astro-theology, Chaosophia, Entheos Theology etc. b/c of the Pantheon of Gods all created by Man's innovation/intuition/intellect/imagination etc.  They appear to all be metaphorical allegories w/ truth interwoven into the Warp & Weft of the storie's fabric. You'll notice Tiamet (a Dragon) in several cultures & Serpent used in other's. I think they are fairly synonymous. Just as the Phoenix is regarding out of the Ashes to be resurrected in many cultures as well. Ouroboros/Cronus/Kronus/Saturn etc. 

BTW, This is why I don't only place my research & foci on Babylon/Akkadian/Canaan/Hellinistic/Chaldean/Zoroastrianism/Hinduism et alia etc. Too much conflation & interwoven similar doctrines & similar dogmas. I will tell you that once you figure that part out the Pantheon holds many answers to the question. It's shaped as an Occulus (Eye) & inside reveals facet cut outs for Polytheistic Gods. I'd call that a huge clue. It also has two pillars of duality at it's altar. Again huge clues.  

It's thought by sagacious people I work with & know that "Superman" is Nietzsche's "Ubermensch". We are told in the Mythos that Kryptonite weakens Superman. It's metaphorically thought to mean that once you learn to read the symbols you weaken Superman's powers. Remember Superman uses X Ray Vision to see through things. Just throwing some thoughts out there for you.

Hence the cryptic quotes:
“When the human race *learns to read the language of symbolism*, a great veil will fall from the eyes of *men*."
“It is said that _wisdom_ lies _not_ in seeing _things_, _but_ seeing _through things_.” 
Manly P. Hall 

Depending on which version of twistory you choose to beLIEve, FM Rene Descartes or Greek philosopher Hippo is attributed w/ this quote: 
"Doubt is the origin of all Wisdom"

There are more but here's an example of what I posited about the Flood Myth. They is vetted legit prima facie data points that this Flood myth was written long before the Bible/Torah scriptural exegesis, halachah, and chassidut or Quran were written. Also long before Sumer/Sumeria/Egypt. We know twistory is largely a lie.

A Flood of Myths and Stories


Notice the Milky Way resembles an Ouroboros ?


Zoroastrain Fire Temple (Fire = Sprit)


Notice the Pantheon is an Oculus ?

Lots of questions lead back to the same origins of the deceptions-lies-mythos-legends etc. It may be that a Caucasian (origin from Caucaus Mountains which were to the north of Gobekli Tepe.) taught the indigenous or it may have been a conflation of beLIEfs. Tengerism - Shamanism is also thought to play a part in the development of religions in this area. One things for sure is that they hide the thruth as fast as we dig it up imo. 



Namaste'

Most likely* Hvare-khshaeta* is the Avestan language name of the *Zoroastrian* divinity of the *"Radiant Sun"*.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-19 15:17:09Reaction Score: 1




Veritas33 said:


> It's extremely difficult to say w/ certitude for a number of reasons. I'll try to elucidate the most salient & germane reasons why in the following allegories - knowledge - gnosis - wisdom etc. using Occam's Razor. We know the Flood story is not even close to being exclusive to Christianity. There are at least 30+ similar but also different variations of the Flood myth story. Many earlier religions beLIEved that the Sea was the origin of creation & some beLIEve that where the Fresh water met the Sea water was the origin. Other's beLIEve it was the Cosmos. This is why the sources are difficult to nail down w/ certitude. Whether it be Cosmogony, Astro-theology, Chaosophia, Entheos Theology etc. b/c of the Pantheon of Gods all created by Man's innovation/intuition/intellect/imagination etc.  They appear to all be metaphorical allegories w/ truth interwoven into the Warp & Weft of the storie's fabric. You'll notice Tiamet (a Dragon) in several cultures & Serpent used in other's. I think they are fairly synonymous. Just as the Phoenix is regarding out of the Ashes to be resurrected in many cultures as well. Ouroboros/Cronus/Kronus/Saturn etc.
> 
> BTW, This is why I don't only place my research & foci on Babylon/Akkadian/Canaan/Hellinistic/Chaldean/Zoroastrianism/Hinduism et alia etc. Too much conflation & interwoven similar doctrines & similar dogmas. I will tell you that once you figure that part out the Pantheon holds many answers to the question. It's shaped as an Occulus (Eye) & inside reveals facet cut outs for Polytheistic Gods. I'd call that a huge clue. It also has two pillars of duality at it's altar. Again huge clues.
> 
> ...


Wisdom is the origin of all doubt.  Jim Duyer


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-19 15:41:19Reaction Score: 1




Veritas33 said:


> Most likely* Hvare-khshaeta* is the Avestan language name of the *Zoroastrian* divinity of the *"Radiant Sun"*.


the human who built the garden was yima khshaeta.  aristotle and eudoxus say that zoraster lived 6000 years before plato and zoroastrian scripture says there were 33 generations between zoroaster and yima.

peace


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-19 23:27:03Reaction Score: 1


Now we can add the Tartaria tablets to this list - I just translated the first one.


----------



## Worsaae (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorsaaeDate: 2020-04-19 23:33:51Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> Now we can add the Tartaria tablets to this list - I just translated the first one.


What does it say?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-19 23:42:10Reaction Score: 3




Worsaae said:


> What does it say?


We spread out over the earth
divided it into shares for the good bloods
a revolt, transgression of terms of an agreement
due to excess strangers/outsiders
the great, former big-men
were winnowed
we were scattered/dispersed in weakness.

That's the rough translation of course, - I will smooth it up some.
I took a look at the other two, and all of them can be (will be) translated.  Ties Tartaria
in with Gobekli Tepe.   Exciting, right?


Does anybody know if the lines that seem to divide the tablets were on the originals
or were they added later by scholars to break up the symbols?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Veritas33Date: 2020-04-19 23:50:13Reaction Score: 5


The Zend-Avesta: The Vendîdâd, 

Using Occam's Razor you'll notice that "Yima Khsheta" was coincidentially killed by his brother in this Zend-Avesta version which closely & coincidentially resembles the classic timelsss Mythos of Duality Brothers Cain & Abel - Remus & Romulous founders of Rome story. No coincidence that the gematria prime #33 is also observed. When the Avestian Language is broken down to it's core & root meanings we also can see the same prevailing trends in  the meanings of words & stories throughout antiquity. At some point it becomes obvious what Freemason Albert Pike was eluding to in Morals & Dogma regarding Satan/Lucifer being a FORCE or the book pictured below. No accidents or coincidences.

Zoroastrianism and the Cosmic Conflict between Good and Evil

Zoroastrianism and the Cosmic Conflict between Good and Evil – StMU History Media

Zoroaster believed that, in the end, Ahura Mazda would overcome his enemy in a final battle, destroy all evil, and restore the order of the cosmos, joining together heaven and earth.
An important element of Zoroaster’s vision is free will. This means that Zoroaster emphasized the moral responsibility of the individual. Every decision people make is an opportunity to provide support either to Ahura Mazda or Angra Mainyu, a choice between good and evil. This is why it is so important for people to have a clear understanding of what is good and what is evil since, in every decision we make, we are supporting one of the two sides. It is our capacity to distinguish good from evil that sets us apart from the animals, who are thought to have neither moral sense nor free will. It is the freedom of choice that allows human beings to be part of the cosmic struggle and align themselves with one side or the other.

*Zoroaster is thought to have been born in what is now northeastern Iran or southwestern Afghanistan. He may have lived in a tribe that followed an ancient religion with many gods (polytheism). This religion was likely similar to early forms of Hinduism.

Zoroastrianism

Some scholars say that tenets of Zoroastrianism helped to shape the major Abrahamic religions—including Judaism, Christianity and Islam—through the influence of the Persian Empire.*

*Zoroastrian Beliefs     *
Fire—along with water—are seen as symbols of purity in Zoroastrian religion.

Zoroastrian places of worship are sometimes called fire temples. Each fire temple contains an altar with an eternal flame that burns continuously and is never extinguished.

According to legend, three ancient Zoroastrian fire temples, known as the great fires, were said to have come directly from the Zoroastrian god, Ahura Mazda, at the beginning of time. Archaeologists have searched for these places, though it's unclear whether the great fires ever existed or were purely mythical.

Zoroastrians gave their dead “sky burials.” They built circular, flat-topped towers called dakhmas, or towers of silence. There corpses were exposed to the elements—and local vultures—until the bones were picked clean and bleached. Then they were collected and placed in lime pits called ossuaries.

Depending on which version of twistory one chooses to beLIEve in. Dates of at least 6,000 BC/BCE are thought to be convention. Although I have read & seen much older dates from scholars Piny the Elder & Plutarch et alia etc. 

https://www.jstor.org/stable/592499?seq=2#metadata_info_tab_contents

Zarathushtra in the estimation of the Greeks, lived some 6,000 years before their time, or 8,200 to 8,500 years ago. 
Zoroaster / Zarathushtra Zarathustra. Zoroastrianism Founder


And here it is the bottom line of what it's really all about:

*Zoroastrian concepts, including the idea of a single god, heaven, hell and a day of judgment, may have been first introduced to the Jewish community of Babylonia, where people from the Kingdom of Judea had been living in captivity for decades.*

At the end of the day no matter what, Secret Societies aren't talking or saying anything about what is the truth b/c any objective critical thinker knows it VITIATES all the lies & deceptions for what they are. 

Zarathushtra in the estimation of the Greeks, lived some 6,000 years before their time, or 8,200 to 8,500 years ago. 

Zoroaster / Zarathushtra Zarathustra. Zoroastrianism Founder

Q.E.D.


Namaste'

The Zend-Avesta: The Vendîdâd, translated by James Darmesteter


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-20 00:23:49Reaction Score: 2




Jim Duyer said:


> Does anybody know if the lines that seem to divide the tablets were on the originals
> or were they added later by scholars to break up the symbols?


if you google cimec and tartaria you can get a pdf from the horses mouths.

the dispersal of tartaria centered i think on curcubata mountain nearby [which has three convenient legs to divide the world up equally]
resulted in gobekli where shem dividing his territory by clan population size amongst his followers [divided up the horizon] imho. the animals are the clan totems.

has mr duyer _seen this thread_? does he take these tablets seriously? if you were looking for something to translate.....

peace


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-20 00:54:28Reaction Score: 3




ShemTov said:


> if you google cimec and tartaria you can get a pdf from the horses mouths.
> 
> the dispersal of tartaria centered i think on curcubata mountain nearby [which has three convenient legs to divide the world up equally]
> resulted in gobekli where shem dividing his territory by clan population size amongst his followers [divided up the horizon] imho. the animals are the clan totems.
> ...


I saw the thread above.  It appears to be a mix of several languages, or symbols, from several different time periods.  Some letters appear too many times for an alphabetical distribution, and the level of expertise varies from quadrant to quadrant.  Normally this speaks of a forgery.  Whenever I see a crude drawing of a human, along with a bow and arrow, and then also some type of alphabetical or syllabic schedule, I run the other direction as fast as possible.  I don't mind the mixed symbols, but the mixed timelines really makes it scream fake.  And if not, it's probably a life's work just getting your head around it.   

I have to tell you - I was the one that found an alphabet hidden inside of the Codex Seraphinianus - some 10 years ago, so I do have quite a bit of experience with difficult to translate examples.
You can see my work at www.paleoaliens.com/event/ and click on the menu item.

My work was featured in two Russian magazines, and I was interviewed by their television, (they all claimed that it was brilliant work)  but I got absolutely  no response in the States.  Other than some high school kids thinking it was cool.    Strange, right?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-20 01:55:05Reaction Score: 2




Veritas33 said:


> *Zoroaster is thought to have been born in what is now northeastern Iran or southwestern Afghanistan. He may have lived in a tribe that followed an ancient religion with many gods (polytheism). This religion was likely similar to early forms of Hinduism.*


genetically datewise it seems europeans migrated to iran maybe bringing yimas story

*" **The first farmers of the southern Levant (Israel and Jordan) and Zagros Mountains (Iran) were strongly genetically differentiated, and each descended from local hunter-gatherers. By the time of the Bronze Age, these two populations and Anatolian-related farmers had mixed with each other and with the hunter-gatherers of Europe to drastically reduce genetic differentiation.*  "

it looks like both yimas varas are still extant. the second vara is perfect. the first vara being so huge is a problem except from space. and i see a sand sea.


Jim Duyer said:


> I saw the thread above.  It appears to be a mix of several languages, or symbols, from several different time periods.  Some letters appear too many times for an alphabetical distribution, and the level of expertise varies from quadrant to quadrant.  Normally this speaks of a forgery.  Whenever I see a crude drawing of a human, along with a bow and arrow, and then also some type of alphabetical or syllabic schedule, I run the other direction as fast as possible.  I don't mind the mixed symbols, but the mixed timelines really makes it scream fake.  And if not, it's probably a life's work just getting your head around it.
> 
> I have to tell you - I was the one that found an alphabet hidden inside of the Codex Seraphinianus - some 10 years ago, so I do have quite a bit of experience with difficult to translate examples.
> You can see my work at www.paleoaliens.com/event/ and click on the menu item.
> ...


the sinaia tablets might be the key to all mythology and religion and history but who would know. i think they are far too easily dismissed. there are some nuggets on there the faker could not possibly have know about because he was in romania and he was dead long before he could have known.

you would be a national hero in romania and it might spread. russia is a hard country to take seriously in any way.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-20 15:03:59Reaction Score: 1




ShemTov said:


> genetically datewise it seems europeans migrated to iran maybe bringing yimas story
> 
> *" **The first farmers of the southern Levant (Israel and Jordan) and Zagros Mountains (Iran) were strongly genetically differentiated, and each descended from local hunter-gatherers. By the time of the Bronze Age, these two populations and Anatolian-related farmers had mixed with each other and with the hunter-gatherers of Europe to drastically reduce genetic differentiation.*  "
> 
> ...


I agree about the Russians.  And that the origin of much of civilization in the Middle East was either from
or influenced by some very very early Northern Europeans.  We're speaking about the ones that merged
with the old Europeans to form the Norse, etc. Probably 35,000 years ago.  And they were super smart.

I have done some from Serbia, and Bulgaria, previously.   The one in Serbia was from a Danube river village, and it was very interesting - 7,000 years old and it was tips on fishing.   Won't translating these Tartara
tablets help the Romanians?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-20 15:50:12Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> I agree about the Russians.  And that the origin of much of civilization in the Middle East was either from
> or influenced by some very very early Northern Europeans.  We're speaking about the ones that merged
> with the old Europeans to form the Norse, etc. Probably 35,000 years ago.  And they were super smart.
> 
> ...


romanian is a profession not a nationality so the bigger the story the better. ultimately the sinaia tablets might make them look alot better culturally since they might show its the home of everyones god and heros... as we came to know them. 

and there is no english book about them. seems like an opportunity for someone who likes to write.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Veritas33Date: 2020-04-20 17:48:45Reaction Score: 1


Many questions remain still unanswered by current versions of twistory we are indoctrinated to beLIEve. Artificial Cranial Deformation - Body Modification are known & so far science remains fairly honest about it.

This document says Neanderthal were also doing ACD.

The dates cited in this research paper are interesting & significant imo.
“Ganj Dareh:
At 9th – 8th mill. BC Ganj Dareh, all 14 skulls recorded 11 have been altered artificially using bandages (Meiklejohn et al 1992: 89). Of the crania stud- ied, one is female and two are male; three others are probably female and five more probably male; three are of undetermined sex (Meiklejohn et al 1992: 91, table”


ARTIFICIAL CRANIAL MODIFICATION IN PREHISTORIC IRAN:
EVIDENCE FROM CRANIA AND FIGURINES


https://poj.peeters-leuven.be/secure/POJ/downloadpdf.php?ticket_id=5c8eb9c5da3c8

Seems like more money to be made in promoting Ancient Aliens than the Science  - Cultural Anthropology & migratory habits of these interesting & significant people.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-20 19:25:47Reaction Score: 1




Veritas33 said:


> ARTIFICIAL CRANIAL MODIFICATION IN PREHISTORIC IRAN:
> EVIDENCE FROM CRANIA AND FIGURINES


if you are a baby travelling in a sling on a long migration your head gets deformed.  it would definitely mark you for life as a product of the great migration and make you special... so special it turned into a thing they did to continue to be special.

peace


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-20 21:43:09Reaction Score: 2




ShemTov said:


> if you are a baby travelling in a sling on a long migration your head gets deformed.  it would definitely mark you for life as a product of the great migration and make you special... so special it turned into a thing they did to continue to be special.
> 
> peace


Agreed, and in many cases this is the answer to the deformations.  However, in some cases, such as those in Peru and in South Africa, the actual thickness of the skull bone itself was nearly twice that of normal - and this does not come from being bound in cloth and boards.  Neither does a 60% increase in the measured weight and size of the brain material itself.  Binding does not increase your intelligence to over 170 IQ, and neither does water on the brain.     No, some were of unknown and very strange, perhaps very very strange origin.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-20 22:13:04Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> Agreed, and in many cases this is the answer to the deformations.  However, in some cases, such as those in Peru and in South Africa, the actual thickness of the skull bone itself was nearly twice that of normal - and this does not come from being bound in cloth and boards.  Neither does a 60% increase in the measured weight and size of the brain material itself.  Binding does not increase your intelligence to over 170 IQ, and neither does water on the brain.     No, some were of unknown and very strange, perhaps very very strange origin.


however if you believe this...

"The elongated skulls of Paracas in Peru caused a stir in 2014 when a geneticist that carried out preliminary DNA testing reported that they have mitochondrial DNA “with mutations unknown in any human, primate, or animal known so far”. Now a second round of DNA testing has been completed and the results are just as controversial – *the skulls tested, which date back as far as 2,000 years, were shown to have European and Middle Eastern Origin*. "

then migration from the same source as the iranians might have resulted in the same specialness.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-20 22:17:48Reaction Score: 1




ShemTov said:


> however if you believe this...
> DNA “with mutations unknown in any human, primate, or animal known so far”


that part I believe, since they were a previously unstudied branch of humans.
The rest of their findings I do not, or at least not very much. Sorry.
It's not that I don't believe in the possibility of human-alien mixtures, since I do.  I just
don't believe in their methods and conclusions.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-20 22:27:01Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> that part I believe, since they were a previously unstudied branch of humans.
> The rest of their findings I do not, or at least not very much. Sorry.
> It's not that I don't believe in the possibility of human-alien mixtures, since I do.  I just
> don't believe in their methods and conclusions.


aliens are silly things. someone having sex with an extinct human on the way from europe to peru and ending up with a new type of pointy headed baby is not impossible. technically an illegal alien i guess.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-20 23:53:04Reaction Score: 1




ShemTov said:


> aliens are silly things. someone having sex with an extinct human on the way from europe to peru and ending up with a new type of pointy headed baby is not impossible. technically an illegal alien i guess.


when I see the words "pointy headed" and "alien" together in a sentence, I think about the
stars of the ancient aliens series.


Jim Duyer said:


> when I see the words "pointy headed" and "alien" together in a sentence, I think about the
> stars of the ancient aliens series.


I'm triple checking my translations, and came up with a few modifications, but they don't
change the overall meaning and actually add to the story. Back to work.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Veritas33Date: 2020-04-21 02:50:19Reaction Score: 1


I’ll through this out there for people to do they’re own thinking. I’m not here to persuade anyone. Been at this for years, been to Pappose Lake. Been involved in USAP’s & SAP programs. Stumped Dr. Greer a few times & he could not answer my questions just for some background. Researched tons of FM books & documents as far back as 1734 Constitution. The fake Abydos Cartouche, Dr. Robert Weir’s fake Alien Metal transplant videos etc.  

Here’s a couple of things to cogitate & ruminate on. Why is it that Humans & ALL organic life have to have the Schumann Resonance 7.83 MHz to exist ? There is no exception to this fact. In fact in the older Project Mercury research they let it slip that all Craft orbiting the Earth had to have a Shumann Resonance simulator. Humans cannot exist for long periods without it. Studied Forester’s work & had a few exchanges w/ him. He cannot produce a conclusive mit DNA test results affirming non-human mitochondrial DNA. Both of the genetics results he originally cited did not pan out. Then there was the Paracus claim w/ three Alien hands & feet that were modified on GAIA’s claim.

I only have seen an Alien Agenda That really started w/ Orson Wells (a FM) HOAX, Aleister Crowley OTO “LAM” entity thereafter which became Grey’s. Jack Whiteside “MARVEL“ Parsons, L Ron Hubbard‘Scientology founder (all were OTO memebers). I could go on & hold is deep & wide.

 Enjoy the shares BTW. 

Schools are for Fish in a Mason’s Jar.
I’ll through this out there for people to do they’re own thinking. I’m not here to persuade anyone. Been at this for years, been to Pappose Lake. Been involved in USAP’s & SAP programs. Stumped Dr. Greer a few times & he could not answer my questions just for some background. Researched tons of FM books & documents as far back as 1734 Constitution. The fake Abydos Cartouche, Dr. Robert Weir’s fake Alien Metal transplant videos etc.  

Here’s a couple of things to cogitate & ruminate on. Why is it that Humans & ALL organic life have to have the Schumann Resonance 7.83 MHz to exist ? There is no exception to this fact. In fact in the older Project Mercury research they let it slip that all Craft orbiting the Earth had to have a Shumann Resonance simulator. Humans cannot exist for long periods without it. Studied Forester’s work & had a few exchanges w/ him. He cannot produce a conclusive mit DNA test results affirming non-human mitochondrial DNA. Both of the genetics results he originally cited did not pan out. Then there was the Paracus claim w/ three Alien hands & feet that were modified on GAIA’s claim.

I only have seen an Alien Agenda That really started w/ Orson Wells (a FM) HOAX, Aleister Crowley OTO “LAM” entity thereafter which became Grey’s. Jack Whiteside “MARVEL“ Parsons, L Ron Hubbard‘Scientology founder (all were OTO memebers). I could go on & hold is deep & wide.

 Enjoy the shares BTW. 

Schools are for Fish in a Mason’s Jar.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-21 16:49:20Reaction Score: 3


Want to know what is really curious?   As in, I'm beginning to doubt that we are actually in an historical period, and not just waking up from some type of suspended animation.  Because one phrase on the Tartara tablet, that has remained supposedly untranslated all these years, is an exact duplicate of a similar, odd phrase that I found on works from the Anglo-Saxons some supposed 6000 years later - word for word.  And I am, as far as I know, also the first to translate that particular verse in Anglo-Saxon.  It's not bias on my part as translator - the words are very clear.  So what's up with that? 
HG Wells, who worked for British Intelligence, was the author of the first image of an alien from supposedly Mars, and he was also the originator of the "little green men" idea.  He did not copy Crowley, Crowley copied him. 
Someone in another thread on hear corrected my knowledge of L Ron and informed me of his super low IQ, again supposedly. 
I was speaking about this with my daughter this morning, and she remarked "I don't think any part of our history is correct, from any book or story."   She may be righter than she knows.


----------



## usselo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: usseloDate: 2020-04-21 17:19:28Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> Because one phrase on the Tartara tablet, that has remained supposedly untranslated all these years, is an exact duplicate of a similar, odd phrase that I found on works from the Anglo-Saxons some supposed 6000 years later - word for word.  And I am, as far as I know, also the first to translate that particular verse in Anglo-Saxon.  It's not bias on my part as translator - the words are very clear.  So what's up with that?


That sounds like you've found circumstantial but reasonable evidence of faked history. Do you agree? Or are you suggesting there is another plausible explanation?

On a side-note, does the board have a thread that logs patterns that suggest faking? There are a few patterns I know of but I'm not sure I've seen any attempt to record patterns in one place and in summary format.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-21 17:50:19Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> Want to know what is really curious?   As in, I'm beginning to doubt that we are actually in an historical period, and not just waking up from some type of suspended animation.  Because one phrase on the Tartara tablet, that has remained supposedly untranslated all these years, is an exact duplicate of a similar, odd phrase that I found on works from the Anglo-Saxons some supposed 6000 years later - word for word.  And I am, as far as I know, also the first to translate that particular verse in Anglo-Saxon.  It's not bias on my part as translator - the words are very clear.  So what's up with that?
> HG Wells, who worked for British Intelligence, was the author of the first image of an alien from supposedly Mars, and he was also the originator of the "little green men" idea.  He did not copy Crowley, Crowley copied him.
> Someone in another thread on hear corrected my knowledge of L Ron and informed me of his super low IQ, again supposedly.
> I was speaking about this with my daughter this morning, and she remarked "I don't think any part of our history is correct, from any book or story."   She may be righter than she knows.


anglo-saxons genetically are proto-europeans [I1 - spawn of japheth] so whatever happened they were there to witness it. 

memories were very very long in europe until that became very very inconvenient for the church.

peace


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-21 17:53:44Reaction Score: 1


Well, here's one lie that I caught them in.    The Tartara tablets can not be much younger than 6200 BC, no matter what the scholars tell us - I just finished another one and it talks of cultivation of barley.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Veritas33Date: 2020-04-21 17:54:04Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> Want to know what is really curious?   As in, I'm beginning to doubt that we are actually in an historical period, and not just waking up from some type of suspended animation.  Because one phrase on the Tartara tablet, that has remained supposedly untranslated all these years, is an exact duplicate of a similar, odd phrase that I found on works from the Anglo-Saxons some supposed 6000 years later - word for word.  And I am, as far as I know, also the first to translate that particular verse in Anglo-Saxon.  It's not bias on my part as translator - the words are very clear.  So what's up with that?
> HG Wells, who worked for British Intelligence, was the author of the first image of an alien from supposedly Mars, and he was also the originator of the "little green men" idea.  He did not copy Crowley, Crowley copied him.
> Someone in another thread on hear corrected my knowledge of L Ron and informed me of his super low IQ, again supposedly.
> I was speaking about this with my daughter this morning, and she remarked "I don't think any part of our history is correct, from any book or story."   She may be righter than she knows.


Yes to all.

Regarding H. G. Wells there’s a lot of nexus points connecting him to Fabian Society, Huxley, CFR etc. this link only scratches the surface imo. No coincidences or accidents.

War of the Worlds PSY OP

75 Years On: The War of the Worlds Psyop - Part 1

“These “Coefficients” eventually formed into ‘The Round Table”. The Round Table (of which H. G. Wells was also a founding member) was a think tank that gave birth to the Royal Institute for International Affairs (RIIA - which ultimately spawned The Tavistock Institute) and its American cousin, the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR). For over a hundred years, these organisations have been extensively involved with global governance.”


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-21 17:56:12Reaction Score: 0




usselo said:


> That sounds like you've found circumstantial but reasonable evidence of faked history. Do you agree? Or are you suggesting there is another plausible explanation?
> 
> On a side-note, does the board have a thread that logs patterns that suggest faking? There are a few patterns I know of but I'm not sure I've seen any attempt to record patterns in one place and in summary format.


Great idea, usselo. I had been thinking of something similar in documenting evidence of archaeological cover-ups (or reburying of inconvenient finds). A more comprehensive list would be what you suggest.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-21 18:02:32Reaction Score: 0




usselo said:


> That sounds like you've found circumstantial but reasonable evidence of faked history. Do you agree? Or are you suggesting there is another plausible explanation?
> 
> On a side-note, does the board have a thread that logs patterns that suggest faking? There are a few patterns I know of but I'm not sure I've seen any attempt to record patterns in one place and in summary format.


No, it's for sure either one of three things:

1. One or both of the exemplars, are faked. But by professionals, and backed up by them.

2.  Both groups are related through time, even though perhaps not by distance. Some relation of history/blood,
 or there was world-wide movements of people much more extensive than we have been taught.

3. We are being fed a history that exists only in the plans of those who plant it.  We may have been
transplanted here, in mass, with memories wiped but backstories planted. 

Because there are simply too many of these examples.

I favor answer two - that people mixed worldwide, and by that I mean trips from Asia to America, from Europe to South America and on to Australia, from Egypt to all over, etc,. and at a very early age - about 18,000 years ago or so, possibly, or perhaps only 12,000.  But early enough to have left these tracks.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Veritas33Date: 2020-04-21 18:35:35Reaction Score: 1


Freemasons have been creating Twistory, Myths, Legends, Folklore & Superstition for a Very long time. The Egypt we are taught is nowhere near the reality of what it is.

After watching Ancient Aliens drivel about could Aliens have built the Pyramids, I researched how the Pyramids were constructed & Dr. David Davodits seems to have nailed it. Geopolymer Agglomeration Brick by Brick from the quarry right there nearby. Yet no current Archeology or history book reveals this proven scientific fact.


*Why the pharaohs built the Pyramids with fake stones*
Google Scholar


Geopolymeric Stones
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.5408/0022-1368-40.1.35


They manufacture a consensus of convention. Even in the Noetic Sciences. Etruscans used the Saeculum of 90 years & Rome used 100-110 to create new paradigms & memory wipes of past generational knowledge & events. Saeculum = potential lifetime of a person or the equivalent complete renewal of a human population.

Today’s current Epoch & Black Swan Events - Arc of a Crisis are no different. We are past the Rubicon & into a Skynet Technocracy frontier of a Sea Change. 5G with it’s Military applications will be the tool used to track dissidents & non compliers it they can pull it off.  I’ve been putting the brakes on since Bush & there seems to be no stopping the Agenda no matter how much they destroy Nature or Human Sanctity of life w/ 5G EMF Electrosmog Radiation.

Once your Red spilled it’s hard to go back asleep.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2020-04-21 19:20:15Reaction Score: 2




andym said:


> how can gobekli tepe be 12,000 years old when the bible says the earth is barely 6,000 years old?


How do we know how old anything is? Gobekli Tepe could be only a few hundred years old, for all we know, and was covered in mud or volcanic ash in one of the great mud flood events that destroyed all the cities of the world. 

Whenever archaeologists throw around these big numbers for the dates of things, I simply don't believe them anymore. I think that humans have been building great civilizations for an enormously long time, but they keep getting destroyed, covered up, and forgotten until there is nothing left of them but dust. The result is that we only find what is left from a few thousand years ago, at most.  Gobekli might be 12,000 years old, or it might be a whole lot younger. I don't know how anyone can know for sure. I have no idea how old the Earth is. Maybe it is an ageless realm. 

Being able to translate the language at Gobekli based on a fairly modern language is another clue that it isn't really very old, IMO. Otherwise, we'd be looking at letters and symbols that look as if they were written by Klingons.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-21 19:37:46Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> No, it's for sure either one of three things:
> 
> 1. One or both of the exemplars, are faked. But by professionals, and backed up by them.
> 
> ...


since we are operating on the vatican system, you can assume currently its still about crowning the world's messianic ruler and what religion god chooses to reveal himself to. since we may know him via his creations [it is infallibly declared catholic dogma that the garden exists and god is managing its discovery], catholics will be damned if its not reveled to them first. they have to ensure noone is looking but them and that manifests itself in many ways. you will never hear of unbelievable archaeological discoveries in eastern europe for instance and if you do you won't take them seriously. we have been programmed that way.

back in the day before christianity, the greeks didn't want the persians to know where yimas vara was so they hid it. they did not kno they were also hiding the garden of eden.

when we find the garden we will know god whoever he is or was. what will that do to us?

jmho
peace


----------



## usselo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: usseloDate: 2020-04-21 19:53:19Reaction Score: 1




Veritas33 said:


> “These “Coefficients” eventually formed into ‘The Round Table”. The Round Table (of which H. G. Wells was also a founding member) was a think tank that gave birth to the Royal Institute for International Affairs (RIIA - which ultimately spawned The Tavistock Institute) and its American cousin, the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR). For over a hundred years, these organisations have been extensively involved with global governance.”


Yes, see also Terry Boardman's analysis, which - while we are on the topic - was also linked to in this SH post where I just noticed we were alreadying noting an uptick in elite eugenics talk just weeks before this virus and the current managed 'washing of hands of their fellow man and women' programme got going.


whitewave said:


> Great idea, usselo. I had been thinking of something similar in documenting evidence of archaeological cover-ups (or reburying of inconvenient finds). A more comprehensive list would be what you suggest.


I've started writing mine down. Will extend and pm it to you for review. I'd rather not make it completely public. At least yet.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-21 22:16:04Reaction Score: 2


UPDATE:   Ok, so now I have finished all three of the Tartara tablets.  How hard was that?  Two days work. So why did nobody do this previously, some other scholar, and publish it?  Good question.


----------



## Worsaae (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorsaaeDate: 2020-04-21 22:24:24Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> UPDATE:   Ok, so now I have finished all three of the Tartara tablets.  How hard was that?  Two days work. So why did nobody do this previously, some other scholar, and publish it?  Good question.


No one has done it, because you are the expert that had to do it


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Veritas33Date: 2020-04-21 22:43:18Reaction Score: 0




usselo said:


> Yes, see also Terry Boardman's analysis, which - while we are on the topic - was also linked to in this SH post where I just noticed we were alreadying noting an uptick in elite eugenics talk just weeks before this virus and the current managed 'washing of hands of their fellow man and women' programme got going.
> 
> I've started writing mine down. Will extend and pm it to you for review. I'd rather not make it completely public. At least yet.


Tavistock Institute - is the Central Brain imo that runs most of the planet’s events, cultural trends, music, movies & manufactured consent programs. Copious evidence is everywhere. 
Forgot if I shared this Gobekli Tepe symbolism reading-interpretation meaning or not. Richey asserts (w/ tons of evidence) there was an ancient universal type of sign/symbol language used. While it would be unpragmatic to assume all cultures used or knew of it. But it seems to be the case in certain main location hubs of trade-travel routes.
Many people think Gobekli Tepe was meeting-gathering place of Worship do to it’s orientation to Stars & shape/design. It’s age would indicate hunters-gatherers unless that’s another lie or manufactured dateline. Some people thins the Great Wall of China was a road used to avoid the ups & downs of rigorous peaks & valleys. So a road project was undertaken to create a road to walk on top for easier travel. Strange & deliberately hidden past imo.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-23 22:43:07Reaction Score: 2


I've decided to change my job description from Historian/Researcher/Linguist to "Onion Peeler"
That's what it most resembles when you peel back the layers of misinformation to seek the center of truth.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Veritas33Date: 2020-04-24 00:43:01Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> I've decided to change my job description from Historian/Researcher/Linguist to "Onion Peeler"
> That's what it most resembles when you peel back the layers of misinformation to seek the center of truth.


Yep 100% true. Layers & layers of lies & twistory for millenia.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-24 13:17:32Reaction Score: 2




Jim Duyer said:


> I've decided to change my job description from Historian/Researcher/Linguist to "Onion Peeler"
> That's what it most resembles when you peel back the layers of misinformation to seek the center of truth.


at least there is something real and physical in the center not just bad gas.  our ancestors were freakin brilliant. no challenge was too great. they deserve some dam credit instead of being dismissed as make believe. we just needed to be up in heaven to see how big their ideas were and the challenges they were dealing with. cheers to them what made us.

jmho
peace


----------

